# دعوة عاااامة



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

بعد اذن المشرفين مع انى لسة صغير فى المنتدى بس حابيت 
                                                انى اضيف حاجة بجد هتخلى المنتدى لهود
                                                        مشاركة فعالة انا هعرض عليكم
                                                            زيارة لبعض الملاجا اللى
                                                                   فى القاهرة
                                     يا ريت الفكرة تعجبكم وبجد هتكون مشاركة المنتدى فعالة 
                                  وبجد هنسعد الاولاددول بالذات مفيش اعياد وبكدة هنحسسهم 
                                  اننا بنفتكرهم فى كل واقت يا رب الفكرة تعجبكم اخوكم جووون


----------



## twety (25 يناير 2009)

*بص يا جون*
*هى الفكرة حلوة*
*بس تكون شخصيه لكل واحد*
*مش نتقابل كلنا ونروح ملجا معين*

*ينقل للاقتراحات *


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2009)

الاخ jesuslovejohn
ما دخل زيارة الملاجئ بالمنتدى و تطويره؟


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يناير 2009)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ jesuslovejohn
> ما دخل زيارة الملاجئ بالمنتدى و تطويره؟[/QUOTE
> اولا  شكرا على مرورك احنا لما نروح الملاجا باسم معين وخهيكون دة اسم المنتدى يعنى هنثبت للناس ان فى حاجات حلوة كتير فى النت وهنرفع من اسمة علشان احنا كلنا جاين ومتعرفين عن طريق المتندى صح كدة والاجمل انة يكون اكتر من شخص واكتر من مكان علشان يكون اولاد المسيح من كل مكان اخواة وفى الوقت دة بالذات علشان نحسس الاطفال دول بانهم مش بس بالعيد بنحس بيهم لا فى اى واقت يا ريت الاقتراح دة يتقبل  وممكن نخليها الولاد لوحدهم والبنات  لوحدهم     يا رب توفق


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يناير 2009)

my rock قال:


> الاخ jesuslovejohn
> ما دخل زيارة الملاجئ بالمنتدى و تطويره؟



اولا شكرا على مرورك احنا لما نروح الملاجا باسم معين وخهيكون دة اسم المنتدى يعنى هنثبت للناس ان فى حاجات حلوة كتير فى النت وهنرفع من اسمة علشان احنا كلنا جاين ومتعرفين عن طريق المتندى صح كدة والاجمل انة يكون اكتر من شخص واكتر من مكان علشان يكون اولاد المسيح من كل مكان اخواة وفى الوقت دة بالذات علشان نحسس الاطفال دول بانهم مش بس بالعيد بنحس بيهم لا فى اى واقت يا ريت الاقتراح دة يتقبل وممكن نخليها الولاد لوحدهم والبنات لوحدهم يا رب توفق


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز

المنتدى غير منتمي لبلد معين او جهة معينة, فصعب علينا تنظيم رحلات الى الملاجئ لان المنتدى ممتد في كل البلدان المسيحية.. تنظيم مثل هذا يجب ان ينطلق من الكنائس المحيلة لا من المنتديات.


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2009)

اوك مرسى جدا  على اهتمامك


----------

